# Diablo blanco



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

May be completely stupid but is it anything to do with Spanish because today I learnt that blanco is white in Spanish and have never heard it before in any other language so if so then what does diablo mean?

Brad


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

repkid said:


> May be completely stupid but is it anything to do with Spanish because today I learnt that blanco is white in Spanish and have never heard it before in any other language so if so then what does diablo mean?
> 
> Brad


I think Diablo means `hot` or the `devil` (as in they`re both hot). So I guess the literal translation would be `white devil` or `white hot`. Guess it makes sense when you look at a quality diablo blanco!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

repkid said:


> May be completely stupid but is it anything to do with Spanish because today I learnt that blanco is white in Spanish and have never heard it before in any other language so if so then what does diablo mean?
> 
> Brad


Diablo-(Devil) Blanco-(White).


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

white devil, because its an all white leo, with red eyes...


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

yep. white devil. mine comes next weekend!!! im so excited!!!! :flrt:


----------

